
Microsoft’s IFTTT alternative is now open to everyone - yitchelle
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/1/13491500/microsoft-flow-ifttt-available-now
======
alasano
I was looking at flow earlier today to potentially set up some combined smart
home automation controls but they don't seem to have adressed that segment
yet.

~~~
sdwisely
Yeah, I looked at it recently and it seemed very narrow in scope atm.

I'm finding IFTTT and Integromat together covers most things, I'd love a good
selfhosted option though.

------
Zekio
sometimes Microsoft makes me wonder wth they are doing, the flow.microsoft.com
only mentions android and iphone apps and nothing about a uwp app

~~~
tonyedgecombe
They have startup envy, they are throwing mud at the wall to see what sticks
in a desperate attempt to avoid becoming irrelevant.

~~~
toyg
Sounds like ca. 2010 Yahoo.

